# 12ax7 con bajo voltaje



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola las válvulas de un amplificador de guitarra o previo mirando varios esquemas usan corriente de alto voltaje, de 100v para arriba en el plate...

los filamentos usan 6,3 cada uno, y es fácil hacerlos funcionar con una simple pila de 9v...

sabemos que para una 12ax7 el máximo voltaje es de 330v...pero aquí está mi pregunta...

¿cúal es el mínimo voltaje para que funcione?

podría hacer funcionar una 12ax7 con bajo voltaje???


un saludo y gracias por adelantado


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2009)

Con unos 45 VCC en placa ya funciona.
Pero de ahí a hacerla funcionar con una pila de 9 V hay un trecho, el consumo por filamento debe rondar los 300mA si no mal recuerdo.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

supongo que con una 12au7 sí podría alimentarla con voltaje más bajo, incluso a los filamentos:

http://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=63479.0

http://www.matsumin.net/diy/jisaku2/Valve_Caster/valve_caster_layout.gif


ummmm creo que en mi próximo pedido voy a montar ese circuito.....muy interesannnte para añadir distorsión valvular a mi amplificador de guitarra fender champ 600, que sólo tiene control de volumen, una 12ax7 en el previo y una 6v6gt para la etapa de potencia...

un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2009)

Tanto la 12AX7 como la 12AU7 trabajan con filamento de 12V que se puede conectar en paralelo a 6VCC.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

y cómo es que ese esquema usa directamente una pila de 9v? para que sea portátil al tratarse de un pedal de boost y distorsión para guitarra eléctrica.

he visto videos en youtube y funciona perfectamente...

Tengo una 12ax7 y pude encender los filamentos con una pila de 9v en la 12ax7 aplicando la señal a los pines 4 y 5.

supongo que es por eso, que la 12au7 funciona con bajo voltaje.

un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> ...Tengo una 12ax7 y pude encender los filamentos con una pila de 9v en la 12ax7 aplicando la señal a los pines 4 y 5.


Dejala conectada hasta que se agote y fijate si con esa duracion te sirve.



> supongo que es por eso, que la 12au7 funciona con bajo voltaje.


No tiene nada que ver que encienda el filamento con las tensiones de polarizacion.

Como el circuito es sencillo y se puede montar en el mismo zocalo, lo mas practico es que lo montes y escuches que tal suena. Si suena bien seria una agradable casualidad.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

no sé pero estamos hablando de una 12au7.. no una 12ax7 y supongo que se comportarán de forma diferente...no me refiero al filamento, hasta ahí lo entiendo...me refiero al voltaje de plate..que quizá necesite menos la 12au7.

al filamento me refiero que son una pila de 9v funciona.

y además con una pila de 9v también se admite el voltaje para el plate.

aqui puedes escucharlo, 

YouTube - Matsumin's Valvecaster

no sé si entenderás de distorsiones para guitarra pero yo un poco y no me parece que suene mal, suena agradable, distorsión armónica típica valvular y no creo que sea cuestón de casualidad.
 mí me parece un diseño serio, aunque es cierto que la batería se agotaría rápido, se podría alimentar con una fuente típica para pedales de guitarra.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> no sé pero estamos hablando de una 12au7.. no una 12ax7 y supongo que se comportarán de forma diferente...no me refiero al filamento, hasta ahí lo entiendo...me refiero al voltaje de plate..que quizá necesite menos la 12au7.


Si, tenes los datasheets disponibles en internet.



> no sé si entenderás de distorsiones para guitarra pero yo un poco y no me parece que suene mal, suena agradable, distorsión armónica típica valvular y no creo que sea cuestón de casualidad.
> mí me parece un diseño serio, aunque es cierto que la batería se agotaría rápido, se podría alimentar con una fuente típica para pedales de guitarra.


No se si entenderas algo de electronica pero yo un poco entiendo, y ese no es un diseño serio. 
Un diseño serio usa la alimentacion que corresponde, es decir 6.3/12 para filamento y tensiones mas altas para polarizacion.

Ahi lo unico que se busco es hacer que la valvula haga "algo" con una pila, el efecto que sea lo que salga, si resultaba agradable mejor. 
Armalo y despues nos contas como anda.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

desde luego que lo armaré, una cosa es la teoría, pero lo importante a fin de cuentas en el audio son los resultados....y si te digo la verdad me suena mejor ésta distorsión cuyo diseño es malo que uno bueno a transistores por muy bueno que sea, como mi sansamp triac, un emulador de amplificadores a transistores, que suena muy bien, un buen diseño pero por lo que veo una simple válvula mal alimentada le da mil vueltas.

gracias por los comentarios.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Lo podés hacer, pero la batería de 9v te va a durar "como un pedo en una canasta"  
Los filamentos consumen 150mA si no me acuerdo mal, que es bastante.


Por otro lado, lo que hay en el video es un booster, no una distorsión.
En los equipos valvulares la distorsión se produce en la etapa de potencia. En los de estado sólido en el pre. Haciendo una distorsión valvular en el pre no vas a lograr el mismo sonido que un valvular al palo distorsionando. 



Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> desde luego que lo armaré, una cosa es la teoría, pero lo importante a fin de cuentas en el audio son los resultados....y si te digo la verdad me suena mejor ésta distorsión cuyo diseño es malo que uno bueno a transistores por muy bueno que sea, como mi sansamp triac, un emulador de amplificadores a transistores, que suena muy bien, un buen diseño pero por lo que veo una simple válvula mal alimentada le da mil vueltas.
> 
> gracias por los comentarios.



Estamos completamente de acuerdo de que lo que realmente importa es el resultado, pero de hecho un resultado dado depende fundamentalmente de como se hagan las cosas,(nada de que la teoria es una cosa y la practica es otra) en electronica, como en cualquier otra ciencia exacta, las cosas suceden por algo, todo se analiza, alguien una vez me dijo que la practica siempre debe coincidir con la teoria, si esto no se cumple, no solo hay que revisar la practica, sino tambien la teoria.
Alimentar el filamento de una 12au7 con 9V? si, se puede, de echo eso se llama emision disminuida, o de agotamiento en katodo o de katodo agotado, se utilizaba en circuitos hifi o hi end para buscar la maxima linealidad de una etapa, y se lograba trazando las curvas de placa y grilla con un trazador de curvas.... en ese circuito se hizo porque la valvula es generosa y muy bondadosa y con 9V "algo amplifica" quien sabe con certeza sin instrumental adecuado que puede hacer dicho doble triodo con 9V en filamento. por otro lado comparto con drix, la pobre bateria te va a durar lo que un flato en el aire...

alimentar la placa con 9V? calculo que algun electron va a acelerar, pero quien sabe cuan alineal se vuelva la valvula, aparte con 220K en placa y 9V... dudo mucho que logres algo satisfactorio.. probalo, juga, lee, estudia y cuando entiendas que sucede y por qué, seguramente te daras cuenta de por que te decimos todo esto...


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 8, 2009)

claro que entiendo lo que quereis decir....un componente está diseñado para funcionar con unos valores determinados, para que funcione de manera óptima...

ahora acabas de descubrir tú que se puede alimentar los filamentos con 9v cuando otros me han dicho que ni hablar!! entiendo lo que quereis decir pero entre vosotros, los entendidos, también teneis opiniones diferentes.

está claro que con poco voltaje poco se va a hacer, y poca ganancia voy a conseguir...pero si habeis visto el video el resultado es muy bueno...tengo un amplificador a válvulas fender champ, una 12ax7 en el previo y una 6v6gt en la etapa, tengo muy claro que la distorsión también se produce en la etapa pero no sólo en la etapa...mi amplificador de hecho sólo tiene control de volumen pero te aseguro que sólo con la etapa no se pueden conseguir esos niveles de distorsión, y un booster puede ayudar....

personalmente sobre lo poco lineal que puede resultar la valvula al aplicar un voltaje bajo creo que si se trata de distorsionar incluso esa alinealidad puede resultar curiosa.

juego y aprendo, pero lo que me entra por los oídos es lo que cuenta....sé cómo funciona mi amplificador a válvulas con alto voltaje, lo entiendo...mi pregunta fue si se puede usar una válvula con bajo voltaje, y por lo que he visto sí se puede usar, aunque no sea técnicamente y teoricamente perfecto e ideal, funcionar funciona, la válvula amplifica, aunque tenga 4000 veces menos de ganancia que alimentándola a 300v.

jugaré y jugaré, de eso se trata...de hecho si juego montando ese montaje y resulta que me gusta el sonido que saca...un equipo más que tengo para grabar en el estudio.

se agradecen los comentarios y la ayuda.

un saludo


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 8, 2009)

Primero, un amplificador valvular, en principio no tiene "distorsion", simplemente subiendo mucho el volumen va a distorsionar. Podés probar con un overdrive y el canal limpio del valvular y vas a ver.
El pedal ese es un Boost, como mucho un mini overdrive, no le pidas mucho, las 12au7 no son valvulas con una ganancia particularmente alta, más bien baja.

Y que trabajen con bajo voltaje no tiene que ver con que vayan a tener más ni menos ganancia, es una cosa aparte.



Ese pedal es más una "prueba de concepto", un "hice funcionar una 12au7 con 9 volts". Pero no es para usarlo con baterías, se las comería en minutos (o segundos).
Lo único práctico sería usarlo con un transformador a 220v, pero en ese caso, si usás un transformador, podés usar uno de mayor voltaje y hacer algo que sí valga la pena con una valvula (que no es barata). Podrías usar una 12ax7 y conseguir un overdrive muchísimo más util y apreciable, y con mucho mejor sonido.

Ya con un transformador de 220/110v (barato y facilísimo de conseguir) podrías usar una 12ax7 para que suene mucho mejor que ese pedal.

Hacelo si querés el experimento, pero para mí es eso, un experimento. Si vas a usar una valvula, te recomiendo usarla como se debe que vas a obtener muy buenos resultados.


Ah, y lo que sale en el video es un amplificador valvular distorsionando, gracias al pedal que le da un poco más de nivel a la señal que entra al amplificador. Es más o menos lo mismo que subir la ganancia desde el mismo amplificador.
Y la distorsión suena linda porque está distorsionando el amplificador, no el pedal!
Para escuchar realmente como suena el pedal, un video no ayuda mucho que digamos. Te puede dar una idea, pero no te pienses que esa distorsión sale del pedal.




Saludos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 8, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> claro que entiendo lo que quereis decir....un componente está diseñado para funcionar con unos valores determinados, para que funcione de manera óptima...
> 
> ahora acabas de descubrir tú que se puede alimentar los filamentos con 9v cuando otros me han dicho que ni hablar!! entiendo lo que quereis decir pero entre vosotros, los entendidos, también teneis opiniones diferentes.
> 
> ...


estimado, no es solamente por cuanto amplifique, sino que por la alinearidad que tenga la etapa seguramente metera distorision (y mucha), eso no es un previo, es un distorsionador / overdrive... recuerdo el esquema de un Fender Performer 650 que su circuito de distorsion es simplemente una 12AX7 conectada como doble diodo en anti paralelo, y se usaba para enclavar la tension de salida del previo (TL072) y de esa manera producir distorsion.... como veras, hay muchas maneras de hacer un overdrive, pero, si suena a una distorsion valvular?... no creo...


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 9, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> En los equipos valvulares la distorsión se produce en la etapa de potencia. En los de estado sólido en el pre. Haciendo una distorsión valvular en el pre no vas a lograr el mismo sonido que un valvular al palo distorsionando.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



estoy de acuerdo contigo que la distorsión se produce en la etapa de potencia, pero no sólo en la etapa......la distorsión primero se produce en el previo...

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/marshall/modnotes/jcm900mod.gif

eso es un previo de guitarra y tiene distorsión valvular, añade armónicos y eso es la distorsión valvular...no hay diodos de por medio, la distorsión no se produce por el recorte de la señal...hay diferentes tipos de distorsión, cada una tiene un sonido diferente, al igual que un fuzz con diodos de germanio no suena igual... personalmente me encanta la distorsión valvular...Se trata del previo de un Marshall JCM 900 y te aseguro que sólo el previo ya tiene una distorsión bestial, y mucho más si tiras de volumen en la etapa de potencia....

y al igual que esa distorsión se crea en el previo con las válvulas también se puede hacer un diseño similar con fets...sólo el previo...

http://www.geocities.com/electrictabs/dr.boogey.png

cualquier de los dos si los conectas a un amplificador, aunque sea hifi vas a conseguir distorsión...no la misma que puedes conseguir a alto volumen....por eso mismo yo uso un fender a válvulas de 6w, para poder tirar de potencia y no reventarme los oídos con uno de 100w....es algo que se hace normalmente en estudios...usar un amplificador con menos watios...

decir que la distorsión sólo se produce en la etapa de potencia me parece un error.

y aunque dicho circuito de con una 12au7 con bajo voltaje sea un invento barato,aunque no distorsione y sólo sea un booster la realidad es que si es un booster amplifica la señal, por lo que está funcionando....

por favor, podeis echarle un vistazo a esta página?

http://www.junkbox.com/electronics/lowvoltagetubes.shtml

¿qué os parecen estos links?

http://home.centurytel.net/radiosbykb7nrn/LowVoltageRegen1.htm

http://www.schmarder.com/radios/tube/1-12af6.htm

http://www.geocities.com/slajeunesse/low-volume.html

http://www.hi-ho.ne.jp/ux-45/12FR8.html


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 9, 2009)

la 12af6 se puede usar con 12v

http://wa2ise.home.netcom.com/radios/12AF6.pdf

la 12au7 en este esquema tambien la usan a 12v para previo:

http://www.geocities.com/slajeunesse/low-volume.jpg

parece que hay muchos diseños horribles por ahí.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> la 12af6 se puede usar con 12v
> http://wa2ise.home.netcom.com/radios/12AF6.pdf
> la 12au7 en este esquema tambien la usan a 12v para previo:
> http://www.geocities.com/slajeunesse/low-volume.jpg
> parece que hay muchos diseños horribles por ahí.


Hay diseños buenos y diseños horribles, solamente que vos sos incapaz de reconocerlos. Tipico "audiophool" que cree que algo va a tener "agradable sonido valvular" nada mas que porque en el circuito hay valvulas.

Si se va a hacer un diseño serio a bateria con valvulas --> se usan valvulas de baja tension, se busca minimizar el consumo y se usan baterias que le den una autonomia "util".  

La 12AF6 es precisamente una valvula diseñada para ser usada en autoradios --> esta pensada para funcionar con bajas tensiones (con 12V, por que sera?). 
A diferencia de la 12AU7, que esta pensada para tensiones de placa tipicas de 200V.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 9, 2009)

pues podrías haberme hablado antes de la 12AF6, no?

por cierto, sí soy incapaz de reconocer un diseño horrible....pero para eso estoy aquí, para exponer cosas y verlas entre todos, no sé, quizá a álguien le resulte interesante esto de las válvulas con bajo voltaje.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 9, 2009)

AlbertoMiranda dijo:


> pues podrías haberme hablado antes de la 12AF6, no?
> 
> por cierto, sí soy incapaz de reconocer un diseño horrible....pero para eso estoy aquí, para exponer cosas y verlas entre todos, no sé, quizá a álguien le resulte interesante esto de las válvulas con bajo voltaje.




estimado alberto, esa valvula es un pentodo de corte alejado, y se usa como amplificador de frecuencia intermedia, aunque no se como se comportara como amplificador de audio, el tema es que la 12af6 no se sigue fabricando y ensima es una valvula rara, en todo caso proba con una 6dj8/ECC88, esta es un doble triodo  de bajo mu diseñado para trabajar con 90V, no se si con 9V funcionara, pero si puede andar con tensiones muy bajas (tipo 25V) y ademas es una valvula mas conseguible.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 10, 2009)

gracias por el consejo...

de momento he encargado una serie de componentes para montar bien el previo con el ne5532 y de paso probaré el booster valvecaster con una JJ 12au7 que he encargado (7 euros), usaré alimentación de 12v con un transformardor....ayer probé los filamentos de la 12ax7 con un transformador y  van perfectos claro.

un saludo


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 18, 2009)

acabo de montar el valvecaster con la 12au7.

confirmado...sí que distorsiona, un overdrive y además es un booster.

lo estoy alimentando con una fuente no regulada a 12v, tengo que probar con una regulada porque tengo ruido como era de esperar.

por cierto, comprobado, a más voltaje, más ganancia.

tengo que ajustar mejor el bias...pero en un  principio simplemente pasar la señal por la válvula ya cambia drásticamente el sonido respecto a usar transistores.

he probado a conectarlo a un altavoz con un circuito que tengo basado en un LM386 y en definitiva he conseguido un mini amplificador para guitarra.

seguiré probando más, con una 12ax7 en cambio no se consigue un buen sonido, con la 12au7 sí.

tengo en mente comprar una 6418, que es una miniválvula que trabaja a bajo voltaje...y también probar la 12au7 con más voltaje y ver las diferencias

un saludo


----------



## AMiranda (Oct 21, 2009)

hola adjunto un mp3 que simplemente es una prueba improvisada para que comprobeis la distorsión que genera una simple 12au7 a 12voltios.

la guitarra directa a la válvula y la salida a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido, posteriormente se ha procesado. La distorsión es la generada a ganancia máxima. El circuito está basado en el valvecaster.

Comprobado queda que el resultado no es tan malo y que SI genera distorsión/overdrive valvular.

un saludo.


----------



## psychatog (Oct 22, 2009)

La verdad que es muy interesante el experimento que estas llevando a cabo, lo estoy siguiendo con atensión. Yo toco la armonica, y al igual que con la viola, el sonido valvular es nuestra utopia.
Fijate si podes conseguir los diagramas de los efectos valvulares de vox o los preamp de Saymour duncan y Mesa Boogie (Se escribe asi??) son una joya.


----------



## cupajuti (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola Alberto... supongo que llego tarde, pero yo también he estado experimentando con la 12au7 y bajos voltajes de placa. Comparto la idea de que el resultado es lo que cuenta, y que es importante aprender a usar el conocimiento para ir más allá, y no para limitarse, como veo en algunas opiniones más arriba (no todos, pero algunos son más papistas que el Papa). Esa válvula funciona perfectamente con 9V de placa, aunque la ganancia disminuye. La linealidad es "otro tema"... ocurre que esa baja tensión te obliga a disminuir la señal de entrada bastante para que no haya recorte. Todo depende de qué quiere lograr uno!
Coincido con que hay muchos tipos de distorsión, y que cada una tiene su "virtud". También, muchos de los que hablan del "sonido valvular" no lo reconocerían con los ojos vendados!!! En fin, diviértete... "y que se hagan agua los helados".
Un saludo


----------



## athenas22 (Jul 2, 2010)

hola buen dia. una pregunta Alberto, vistes los esquematicos que pusistes al principio, si los alimento con un trafo de 220v a 110v como dicen por alla arriba, osea unos 156v rectidicados. podre lograr mas saturasion por ende no?. osea en si mio pregunta seria si con ese mismo circuito sin cambiar nada lo puedo alimentar con el trafo de 220v a 110v


----------



## cupajuti (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola athenas22... en realidad no necesariamente vas a obtener mayor saturación por el hecho de aumentar la tensión. La saturación depende de los valores de polarización de la válvula, y de hecho, si aumentas la tensión deberás modificar un poco esos valores en el circuito original. Para empezar, fijate que el filamento está DIRECTAMENTE conectado a la alimentación!!!!!!! por tanto, si metes tus 156V al mismo... se volatilizará! Los filamentos de la 12ax7 y 12at7 son de 12,6V si van en serie, o 6,3V si van en paralelo. Luego, deberás modificar la resistencia de placa y seguramente el valor del pote de cátodo... Yo no he calculado ni experimentado esos valores por ahora, así que no te los puedo pasar ya mismo...
Saludos!


----------



## athenas22 (Jul 5, 2010)

gracias cupajuti, entonces dirias que cambie los valores de polarizacion para lograr mayor saturacion?

por que yo me basaba en el comentario de Alberto:



> por cierto, comprobado, a más voltaje, más ganancia.



tendras alguna otra sugerencia para los valores? muchas gracias


----------



## cupajuti (Jul 7, 2010)

Lo que ocurre es que no es lo mismo ganancia que saturación (palabras muy confundidas en el medio "musical"). Cuando decimos que hay más ganancia significa que tendremos más amplificación, pero no necesariamente más saturación. Es decir, puedo tener una etapa con ganancia "1", que sature "a lo bestia", y otra etapa con ganancia de "100" que no sature nada. De nuevo, la saturación depende de los valores de polarización y los "seteos" de contínua de la etapa... y también del nivel de la señal de entrada.
Aún no tengo valores para recomendarte, pero en ésta semana voy a experimentar un poco. Te recomiendo que vos también lo hagas, pero que vuelvas a las bajas tensiones, ya que es un poco más seguro que andar con 150 voltios dando vueltas por ahí!!! A pesar de lo que digan los puristas, con bajas tensiones también se consiguen buenos resultados en cuanto a distorsionadores para guitarra.
Saludos!


----------



## athenas22 (Jul 7, 2010)

gracias *cupajuti * nuevamente, pero acordate que aca las valvulas cuestan 100pe cada una, y no dispongo todavia de ese dinero,si bien tengo las de mi cabezal, no las voy a sacar, haber si las quemo y me muero jeje. pero esta semana tratare de armar algo haber que sucede, como quemo una valvula? para asi saber y no mandarme ningun moco. muchas gracias por todo, espero tus resultados jeje.


----------



## athenas22 (Jul 14, 2010)

> *cupajuti*


me compre una 12ax7 y una 12au7, me falta comprar un de compos mas y me pongo armar el pedalsito ese haber que sale. y te cuento


----------



## baulmp3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yo tengo todo, solo me falta el zocalo, seguramente el fin de semana lo arme y les cuento que tal funciona.


----------



## javier xino (Mar 1, 2011)

hola amigos del foro  

bueno queria compartir un pequeño proyecto que encontre por la red ..

espero les sirva  y sobre todo su fuente de alimentacion ... 

no poseo el pcb  ..si alguen fuera tan amable de fabricarlo  se le agradeseria mucho 

sin enbargo encontre unas imagenes de este ...(véase  archivo adjunto )

el preamplificador es de silicon chip si no mal recerdo ..es un kitt  para ensamblar 

es un preamp valvular y una fuente que incrementa el voltage a 260v a partir de una fuente de 14v dc  

ideal como para un pedal a valvulas


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 29, 2011)

La testarudez de Alberto Miranda me perece un ejemplo altamente positivo  a seguir... Se fue contra viento y mareas y llegó a su destino...


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 29, 2011)

La propuesta de origen es ...algo desafiante...demostrar que una valvula puede ser polarizada con una "comun y silvestre bateria "9v.d.c del tipo domestica....obviamente que habra muerto en pocos minutos,pero,la idea final y en si misma, esta orientada a una Fte.de Poder 9Vdc. o 12Vdc.,bien realizada y con su entrega de Cte.implicita bien calculada.-
En las sgtes.132 pag. existe un interesante e instructivo debate relacionado,pues,el Forista "dano12" gentilmente realizo y expone la idea,se declara satisfecho con los resultados obtenidos,muestra su esquema,algunos otros sus aprensiones y otros tambien sus optimos resultados :
http://www.diystompboxes.com/smffor...3d48f8f1c40150704ebda554fb93e4e&topic=63479.0


----------



## pentadactylon (Abr 29, 2011)

Barry Lyndon dijo:


> La propuesta de origen es ...algo desafiante...demostrar que una valvula puede ser polarizada con una "comun y silvestre bateria "9v.d.c del tipo domestica....obviamente que habra muerto en pocos minutos,pero,la idea final y en si misma, esta orientada a una Fte.de Poder 9Vdc. o 12Vdc.,bien realizada y con su entrega de Cte.implicita bien calculada.-
> En las sgtes.132 pag. existe un interesante e instructivo debate relacionado,pues,el Forista "dano12" gentilmente realizo y expone la idea,se declara satisfecho con los resultados obtenidos,muestra su esquema,algunos otros sus aprensiones y otros tambien sus optimos resultados :
> http://www.diystompboxes.com/smffor...3d48f8f1c40150704ebda554fb93e4e&topic=63479.0



A eso me refería, 140 paginas de valvecaster.Alberto Miranda tuvo razón, a pesar de algunos "duchos" foristas


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 22, 2011)

Ya estoy un poco cansado de la gente que nos e da cuenta de que las vavulas 12au7 y 12ax7 o similar deben llevar una fuente costruida para su filamento de por lomenos 800 miliamper para solventar el consumo que requieren los calefactores del filamento , una bateria de 9v es insuficiente duraria lo que un cubo de hielo en un wisky ademas esos filamentos lleva 12, 6 volt que es su voltaje adecuado y NO 9 vol punto yo ya me arme un Valvecaster con una 12au7 y el sonido tan puro y cristalino que tiene es hermoso ademas de unos graves naturales y llenos nada comparado con otros circuitos de silicio que he armado a eso sumenle la posibilidad de enviarlo a un eculizador con un TL074 que conserva muy bien esa fidelidad para mandarla al amplificador que deseen


----------



## AMiranda (Dic 23, 2011)

lo del sonido puro, cristalino, entiendo a lo que te refieres aunque realmente no es cristalino, el sonido lo "colorea" que da gusto, añadiendo armónicos pares a la señal y una ligera compresión de la señal.

en el video podemos escuchar como si ponemos el gain al 10 obtenemos DISTORSIÓN y sólo por la válvula, no está provocada por las válvulas de un amplificador externo ya que en esta prueba se ha conectado el pedal directo a la entrada de linea de la tarjeta de sonido.


----------



## kunce325 (Dic 24, 2011)

Te hago una consulta o aquien este leyendo esto pueda opinar, tengo 2 valvulas 12au7 una marca RCA la otra Miniwatt,ambas fabricacion brazilera pero la Miniwatt cuando la enciendo los filamentos hace un destello brusco de un segundo cuando le aplico los 12,6 volt la otra RCA enciende lentamente los filamentos no etiendo por que hace eso la otra por 1 segundo y se normaliza eso le puede afectar la vida util a la larga? gracias


----------

